# 2002 VW Jetta Wagon rear spoiler?



## realdeal724 (Feb 15, 2016)

Looking for a rear spoiler to fit my [new to me] 2002 Jetta Wagon?
Anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

realdeal724 said:


> Looking for a rear spoiler to fit my [new to me] 2002 Jetta Wagon?
> Anyone point me in the right direction?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=2002+VW+Jetta+Wagon+rear+spoiler

Then click image or shopping.


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

realdeal724 said:


> Looking for a rear spoiler to fit my [new to me] 2002 Jetta Wagon?
> Anyone point me in the right direction?


It's been talked about numerous times in the MKIV Jetts Wagon thread.


----------

